# What's Hanging On Your Outback's Walls?



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Just begun thinking about putting some art and/or pictures up in out Outback Curious to know what others have hung up and how they attach these to the interior walls.
Happy camping.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I hung a clock and an indoor-outdoor thermometer with a single screw in the wall. Both of these are light and don't require anything elaborate. I also hung a 2' X 3' mirror and a folding make-up table for the DW. I used sheet metal screws where I could get into the aluminum studs and molly anchors elsewhere.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

garywies said:


> Just begun thinking about putting some art and/or pictures up in out Outback Curious to know what others have hung up and how they attach these to the interior walls.
> Happy camping.


We are putting some family pictures up.............

It is another HOME ON WHEELS


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nothing yet, but, am looking to see how others put items on their walls!


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmmm.... no pictures or anything, BUT~ last year, my kids picked up a couple fridge magnets from our trips. Now, we buy a fridge magnet wherever we take the OB, and they are all on the front of the oven.

(Th wife doesn't allow magnets or anything like that on the fridge in the house.)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ZHB said:


> Hmmmm.... no pictures or anything, BUT~ last year, my kids picked up a couple fridge magnets from our trips. Now, we buy a fridge magnet wherever we take the OB, and they are all on the front of the oven.
> 
> (Th wife doesn't allow magnets or anything like that on the fridge in the house.)


We started doing that too!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Five of them above the valances for the dinette and sofa windows. They keep an awful lot of stuff off the counter and table. I drilled holes (which made me cringe) and used plastic wall anchors. I figure they are never coming down.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought a digital picture frame to hang in ours but it never made it to the Outback.
Looks good on my desk!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We have 3 pictures we carry with us all the time. One is of the kids as they don't usually travel with us anymore. The other is a picture of a lifeguard tower on our favorite place to camp in the summertime at the beach - was taken on the maiden voyage of the OB. The last one is of the "original" Freygaritaville at home in the back yard. They all are hung with those 3M hooks and seem to work pretty good.

jimmie


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

A six point elk rack!-----Well a guy can dream


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Just some brushed bronze hooks throughout the camper for me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Besides a few additional brushed-nickel hooks, we also have:

Several enlarged photos that I've taken of various places we've been (NH in the Fall, Wyoming, Africa, etc.) are hung with heavy duty Velcro-like strips but they are hard/stiff & actually SNAP together. VERY strong!
Several copper "ornaments" (Elk, Aspen Leaf, Pine Bough) are hung by their strings or wires from the mirror clips & cabinet door knobs.
A collection of appropriate Peel & stick "outdoorsy sayings" are applied to the empty space between the cabinets over the sink.
2 Hot Pads hang on 3M Hooks above the stove.
Additional 3M Hooks & Key Holder by one of the doors.
Paper-towel holder mounted with screws on outboard edge of kitchen cabinet.
Add-A-Drawer mounted under cabinets in rear-slide out.
A small magnetic dry-erase board hangs on the outside wall of the bathroom (in the hall by the front door) where we can post the camp papers, planned schedules, notes to each other, etc.

We also have a very small dry-erase board for putting just outside the door - mounted with Velcro (3 pieces...with 'fuzzy" side attached to the outside camper wall). This provides an easy place for someone at the CG to leave us a message if we aren't at the site. The outside monitor for our countertop weather station/clock also get Velcroed next to this. Because both are near the door, neither will be forgotten as we pack up to leave.


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

We also hung a lightweight clock with Velcro in our 21rs that we used to have, we have a 300BH now, and we also collect magnets from places we've been ! We keep a Photo Box inside a cabinet and keep camping pics in it, always fun to look at the pics of all the various camping trips !! And a reminder of how the kids have grown since we started camping 7 yrs ago !!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We have magnets of where we've been, on a 24x 24 magnetic dry erase board, family photos (including Seamus' first Easter and first Christmas in handmade frames my niece Zee made for us as a gag gift and we LOVED!!) and the photo from the NE Outbackers Rally that SuperMom and Egregg put together! Our first rally!! an abundance of 3M hooks for jackets, towels, Seamus' leash, and flatbacked baskets to hold stuff. 
Got a great deal on a few 12 x 12 magnetic dry erase boards (in the clearance bin at Staples for $1.50!) so got three with a home for only 1, but now thanks to Wolfwood #2 will have a home near the front door of the Abi-one!
I HAVE to tell you where the first one went! My great-niece Morgan, (5years old) told me her Grammy "traded her pop-up for a real camper almost as nice as yours, but the one she got didn't even come with a dry erase board!"














Like you should choose your camper based on whether or not it "comes with" a dry erase board!! So I packed it up complete with a ribbon and sent it off to Grammy!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

This lower light setting - photo of sunrise on Cadillac Mountain, ME will make the wall










or one of these


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hmmmm.... no pictures or anything, BUT~ last year, my kids picked up a couple fridge magnets from our trips. Now, we buy a fridge magnet wherever we take the OB, and they are all on the front of the oven.
> 
> (Th wife doesn't allow magnets or anything like that on the fridge in the house.)


We started doing that too!
[/quote]

The fan hood over my stove is covered with travel magnets. (As is the fridge door in the house







)


----------

